# Ugliest Dog in the World!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I know this has been around for a-while but I still can't get over it! :smt068










http://www.samugliestdog.com/


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! That's my ex wife!


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Is that for real?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

triton54s said:


> Is that for real?


Sadly yes!

Look at the web page below the pic


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like Satan's lap dog.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> Looks like Satan's lap dog.


I thought that was Hillary's job.......


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

is it supposed to be a Mexican hairless? Sure is fugly!


----------

